# Trijicon SA137O Tritium Night Sights for S&W M&P



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am looking at getting this sight for my M&P 9, they go quickly and the wait time is usually 2-3 months for them to come back across the border, so I need to act fast! Does anyone have this style of sight for any of their handguns? And how brilliant is the illumination in the dark? Is it worth the $180 or should I just stick with the OEM sights? The gun is for the range, and also my home defender!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I love the Trijicon night sights. And they work!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the Accupoint 1-4x on my XCR, I really like the scope, and was thinking about getting the night sights for the M&P9!

I'm positive they work well, but for $180, I need to do my homework first!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Trijicon are very nice and high quality..


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Trijicon are very nice and high quality..


thanks for the reply!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have backpacked several times and there is nothing as comforting in the night as seeing those three little glowing dots in a completely dark tent. You don't have to hunt for your gun when you hear a bump in the night.
Trijicon doesn't make any cheap stuff, everything they make is able to be used in the military or police market and made to be used under extreme conditions, where your life may be on the line.

PS: FN Herstal uses Trijicon night sights on their high end pistols.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I have backpacked several times and there is nothing as comforting in the night as seeing those three little glowing dots in a completely dark tent. You don't don't have to hunt for your gun when you hear a bump in the night.
> Trijicon doesn't make any cheap stuff, everything they make is able to be used in the military are police market and made to be used under extreme conditions, where your life may be on the line.


I'm certain I'm going to get them anyway, but it's good to get some feed back from others!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was also looking at the Ameriglo "I" dot, however, they do not ship to Canada eh!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have them on my FN Tactical .45. They work as advertised. However, while they do provide easy visual reference for the SIGHTS, they do nothing for target illumination or acquisition. Meaning, unless your night vision is totally dialed in, positively IDing your target in a true dark or very low light situation will still be difficult. I recommend using a visible laser for the first few months to provide a reference (aiming) point while moving through a dark room. The muscle memory of moving in low light (especially while aiming) and night vision maintenance is VERY important when actively engaging targets in darkness.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yes get them they are about 150 here in the states and worth every penny


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I have them on my FN Tactical .45. They work as advertised. However, while they do provide easy visual reference for the SIGHTS, they do nothing for target illumination or acquisition. Meaning, unless your night vision is totally dialed in, positively IDing your target in a true dark or very low light situation will still be difficult. I recommend using a visible laser for the first few months to provide a reference (aiming) point while moving through a dark room. The muscle memory of moving in low light (especially while aiming) and night vision maintenance is VERY important when actively engaging targets in darkness.


I have also thought about that! I didn't want to have to spend more money than needed, I was kinda looking at the surefire x300...$250, and if I was going to spend more on the gun, I think I would almost rather have the light! Thoughts???


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> yes get them they are about 150 here in the states and worth every penny


$30 difference, Frick I wish the border wasn't so strict!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well baby, its worth the get!!!


----------

